

Interesting story about young angels in NY: "The Littlest Angels" - melvinmt
http://www.observer.com/2011/tech/littlest-angels

======
zdw
Sounds like a lot of old people with money and no clue as to what might be
viable using young people without to source their investment opportunities.

It's the investing equivalent of letting whoever is the youngest in the room
fix the computer.

------
bproper
There are a lot of emerging roles in the angel ecosystem, as traditional VC
suffers, including the youngest guy in the room and the ever present,
entrepreneur in residence.

